# My pet pigeons



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi everyone, I love this site and in the past I've come here a few times, but now I'd like to join in the fun more often. First I'll introduce you to my pets: RolyPoly and UpsyDaisy are mates, both red. Roly is a red check Birmingham Roller who is an amazing father and husband. He is big and beautiful and kindly towards me. His wife Upsy is an ash red bar, and she is small, timid with the other birds, and a good mama. These two have the best nest box in the coop because Roly is top guy in town. 

RoundAbout and TopsyTurvy are mated, too. They are both blue rollers. RoundAbout is all dark and so perky and cheerful. She's my favorite after Roly. She also talks a lot, including a growly noise whenever I get too close to her nest. Topsy is a big guy who used to boss everyone around. But he got lost one day and didn't come back for two weeks. When he did come back RoundAbout gave him a whoopin' and RolyPoly pushed him around until Topsy lost some of his arrogance, and Topsy's been much better about doing his fatherly husband duties now.

Mookie is Roundy and Topsy's daughter. She has feathered (muffed) legs which I think are cute. She is lonely, though, without a mate. UTurn is her sister. UTurn once was a flyer and went out each morning to fly and roll. But she crashed one day onto the ground and had an injured eye and shoulder. I nursed her in the house until she recovered, and now she lives in the breeder or pet area of the coop. DustDevil, one of Roly and Upsy's sons also crashed onto the ground one day. He couldn't walk, much less fly, after that, and I nursed him in the house for awhile. He now walks around on the coop floor and can fly up a couple of feet. He walks with a limp, but tries to keep his head up high as he struts. He still hasn't attracted either Mookie or UTurn, so he is destined to be a bachelor.

We have 10 more birds, each with a name, but they live in the flyers' area and fly out in the mornings. Two mated pairs in the flyers area have nests on the shavings on the floor. They refuse to go out to fly. I should toss their eggs, but I feel bad about it. I have to find a new home for the flyers some day soon, but don't know how to. I tried advertising them for 20.00 each, but no takers. How would you guys get new homes for such lovely birds?

I write a paragraph or two each week called Pigeon Gossip for my reading group friends and they love to hear about the homey little world of the coop. I'm glad to spread the word that pigeons can be great personalities!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing with us. Your birds sound like a delightful bunch with great personalities, and names to match. RolyPoly sounds like the kind of bird anyone could want as well as UpsyDaisy I have a few rollers myself, and they are both so tame and gently natured.  

We would love for you share some more about your birds, and please share some pictures of your birds.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

RoundAbout said:


> I write a paragraph or two each week called Pigeon Gossip for my reading group friends and they love to hear about the homey little world of the coop. I'm glad to spread the word that pigeons can be great personalities!


I am glad you are getting the word out. Every little bit helps.Pigeons are indeed all unique and have their own special personalities. This is a trait most people don't understand.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Your lucky RoundAbout! As soon as I start talking about pigeons, I don't have any friends. So I try really hard not to talk about them, but sometimes I can't help myself. There are wonderful people right here on this forum and you can pigeon talk all you want, and no one falls asleep.

It sounds like you have a nice bird family, thanks for sharing.

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, welcome back, Roundabout...

While my friends don't fall asleep, their eyes DO glaze when I start talking about pigeons. Here, we can't see the faces in response to the posts we make, but most are definitely WIDE AWAKE!

Always love to hear more stories and see pictures...your birds definitely have their own personalities! Look forward to future "adventures!"


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Feather said:


> Your lucky RoundAbout! As soon as I start talking about pigeons, I don't have any friends. So I try really hard not to talk about them, but sometimes I can't help myself. There are wonderful people right here on this forum and you can pigeon talk all you want, and no one falls asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> Feather


Feather, "Friends?" Baa hum bug! Who needs friends, if you have your pigeons, and your family (who tolorate you) and *US*, who needs "friends?"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Roundabout .. good to see you back and loved your post today. As to finding homes for the ones you need to place .. they need to become someone's beloved pets. I would check around the nursing/retirement/convalescent homes in your area and see if any have an aviary and would be interested in them. Obviously, anywhere you place them, you need to be sure that they will be well taken care of and will have good housing. Just a thought .. 

Terry


----------



## RoundAbout (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi, thank you for the welcome and the idea about the aviaries. That would be a nice life for them.

Thought I'd put in one of my Pigeon Gossip paragraphs to show you what I write to my friends to make them laugh and like pigeons --

Pigeon Gossip: RolyPoly was funny the other day as I sat in the coop. I brought in a bunch of pine needles and spread them on the floor. Roly immediately flew down and began taking them one by one up to UpsyDaisy in the nest box. He'd hand a needle in to her and she would excitedly take it and weave it into her nest. The other birds who are young and not experienced with making nests were curious, but not quick enough to get any needles. So I put some needles in TopsyTurvy and Roundabout's nest box to help them out. I sat back down, and saw RolyPoly eyeing me. He waited until Topsy and Roundy were out of their box, and then he hurried over, hopped into their nest box, stole a pine needle and rushed out and up to his own nest box. He did that until all the needles I'd given to the others were gone! Roly is pine needle crazy! You should see Upsy's fancy nest, too. She is sitting on two eggs, and those babies are going to grow up in a pretty fancy mansion.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

RoundAbout said:


> Hi, thank you for the welcome and the idea about the aviaries. That would be a nice life for them.
> 
> Thought I'd put in one of my Pigeon Gossip paragraphs to show you what I write to my friends to make them laugh and like pigeons --
> 
> Pigeon Gossip: RolyPoly was funny the other day as I sat in the coop.  I brought in a bunch of pine needles and spread them on the floor. Roly immediately flew down and began taking them one by one up to UpsyDaisy in the nest box. He'd hand a needle in to her and she would excitedly take it and weave it into her nest. The other birds who are young and not experienced with making nests were curious, but not quick enough to get any needles. So I put some needles in TopsyTurvy and Roundabout's nest box to help them out. I sat back down, and saw RolyPoly eyeing me. He waited until Topsy and Roundy were out of their box, and then he hurried over, hopped into their nest box, stole a pine needle and rushed out and up to his own nest box. He did that until all the needles I'd given to the others were gone! Roly is pine needle crazy! You should see Upsy's fancy nest, too. She is sitting on two eggs, and those babies are going to grow up in a pretty fancy mansion.


ROFL...thanks for the "gossip" - made my day! Roly reminds me soooo much of a pigeon I watched for many months when I worked at ASU. He was a nest building machine. He kept bringing nesting materials to his window site until he and his mate had a nest that was a foot high! I was so impressed I even contact Project Pigeon Watch at Cornell University. They also agreed that most pigeons do not build nests like that!

YOU GO, ROLY...


----------

